# Some ppl kill me -- Baby kitten story



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

So this lady at work found a kitten. I think the mom was moving them and they found the last one, thinking it was left behind. She had one of the other ladys at work take it in. At the time the baby was about 2 days old, now she is two weeks. The lady who originally found the baby took the mom and the entire litter into her garage out of the cold (she has a space heater and that's better than being out in the elements)...

Any who the lady that has the single kitten doesn't want to bring her back to her mom. They believe they can do better for her than her mom can...am I the only one who thinks this is crazy??? The situation isn't perfect by any means but a 2 week old kitten needs its momma right? That's better than anything we can do for it...or am I wrong? I just hope the little one makes it, I wouldn't want them to lose her..


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

living in a garage with a heater and being fed isn't so bad.
the lost kitten is a month old so lady that has it is doing
something right. should the lady have returned the kitten
to it's litter, i have mixed feelings about it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The kitten is 2.5 weeks old.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Would the mom accept it back? I know nothing about that stuff. If the mom accepts the kitten back, that woman should give the kitten back so the mother can nurse it and care for it. Plus, if a kitten is taken away from its litter mates too early it's not properly socialized and will most likely be strange or fearful when it gets older.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Kat that's what I'm worried about. My ex raised a kitten but this kitten was probably 3 weeks when they found him and he was strange. He had no natural cat skills, he was outdoor indoor and he got hit by a car and attacked by all the neighborhood cats, he had a blanket he was in love with that he'd hump all the time. He was just very weird.

Besides kitten milk replacer will never substitute moms milk. In my opinion I'd just give it a try, if she takes her back that's awesome, if not well they are no worse for wear..


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Exactly. When I was little my cousins neighbours cat had kittens, and the people wanted to get rid of them ASAP, my parents got one for me and my sister when it was 5 weeks old. That was the weirdest cat we ever owned, he hated people. He was fearful of everything, growled all the time, etc. and my cousin got one of the littermates which also grew up to be weird, so I know it wasn't just my cat. Try explaining that to the lady too, that the cat won't be all sweet and cuddly, not properly socialized, and in the long run because of those problems she may decide she doesn't want to keep the kitten anymore.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

If it were me, I would at least try to see if the mom will accept it back at this point. If not, then continue bottle feeding. Because you are exactly right, in that milk replacer is no where as good as mom's own.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I agree, give the baby a chance with its mom. How selfish!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I would guess that any creature is best off with it's natural parent if that parent will accept it. Like you've already mentioned, the socialisation, the natural milk with it's antibodies, the teaching of cat habits just have to be be far, far better with the mother cat. Seeing a few of you guys all have the same experiences with kittens taken from their mother too early, then the chances of this kitten living a long, happy, fulfilled life with the people who have it now seem pretty dismal. 
It's a shame because they obviously love the kitten very much and have put an awful lot of time into caring for it.


----------

